# Geneseo 2007



## pbfoot (Jul 15, 2007)

Here are some of the pics I took at Geneseo started off clear then became high overcast lots of vis though. As mentioned its off a grass strip and its rated in the top 5 by North American Air Show performers the pilots love it, The b25's. The pics are unedited except for cropping


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2007)

More, more, more...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes more. Excellent stuff.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 15, 2007)

corsairs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice pics. Please post more.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 16, 2007)

The 17's
with the Grass runway your pretty limited to vintage aircraft but its absolutly a great venue located in a valley


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice. How many different kinds of aircraft were there?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 16, 2007)

I didn't really count but would think about a 100 it was enough for a 6.5 hr air display with the Spits and Hurricanes getting 3 circuits of about 10minutes as a group 
P51's


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice stuff pb!


----------



## mkloby (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice pics! That one Stang with yellow trim was very irksome! That must be annoying in flight...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 16, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Nice pics! That one Stang with yellow trim was very irksome! That must be annoying in flight...


I don't care for that Mustang either


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 16, 2007)

Best performer of show IMHO was the P51 Excalbir he put on an super show and then joined with the F16 East demo guy for the heritage flight and mine appear to be in Black and white. I hope I'm not boring anybody


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2007)

Bored? Hell no! We are all here because of WWII aircraft, right?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Exactly I dont think any one here gets bored looking at warbirds man! Great pics.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2007)

P40s


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2007)

A selection of some different aircraft including a rare winterized Puss Moth a nice Cessa Crane a Ryan I believe and a C45 Bug Smasher and a type of US Navy trainer I forget the name of


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2007)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 20, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> A selection of some different aircraft including a rare winterized Puss Moth a nice Cessa Crane a Ryan I believe and a C45 Bug Smasher and a type of US Navy trainer I forget the name of



I think the biplane navy trainer is a Naval Aircraft Factory N3N-3, and the 'Ryan' is actually a Fairchild PT-23. 
Great photographs.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, great shots. Love the Warhawks!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 25, 2007)

Last ones 
T6's /Harvards Spits and Hurricane didn't really pay as much attention to the Spits and Hurricane as I thought they'd be going up again


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the PM. I love these shots. I will have to see about going in the future.

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cool shots pbfoot, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

Graeme said:


> I think the biplane navy trainer is a Naval Aircraft Factory N3N-3,




Don't think that's a N3N-3. The one's at Pensacola did not have engine
cowlings. Also, the wheels look too big (unless they're "tundra wheels").

Charles


----------

